# Sticky  2022 Michigan Fishing Guide



## PunyTrout

If you're looking for a copy of the fishing regulations in Michigan for 2021, check the link below.


https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FishingGuide2021_720829_7.pdf



For further information: DNR - Rules and Regulations


----------



## PunyTrout

Bump.

Updated for 2021.


----------



## kzoofisher

If any asks you about the regs tell them what you believe to be true, where to find them and to START ON PAGE TWO!


----------



## PunyTrout

BUMP

Updated 2022 fishing guide is linked below:










404







www.michigan.gov


----------



## kzoofisher

I skimmed the guide, I’ll pick one up and read it carefully* over the next week or so. Looks like fishing seasons have been expanded on a few lakes and a bunch of lakes got much more liberal regs on pike. I like those pike lakes, great places to get kids action while they learn to fish more active baits.

*I get in a few minutes of quiet reading every morning. Usually a few minutes after my first sip of coffee, if you know what I mean, and I think you do.


----------

